# dexter in gingerbread pjs :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i didnt even know these were pjs until i looked up the company online hehe!
thanks elaine! yet another cute shirt for my baby boy 

















and today at the bf's he was stylin in it OLLOL









*sips on hot cocoa elaine got me too!* :coffee2:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Dexter looks so cute in his gingerbread jammies. i didnt realize they were jammies either :lol:, ( i just picked em out cause of that gingerbread boy and the red plaid i thought were cute ) 
glad your enjoying the hot chocloate. , how are those peperage farms chocolate golfish?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehehe awesome pick!  the cookies are nummy num! reminds me of teddy grahams the chocolate one


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

He's adorable. I love the gingerbread applique. He looks ready for the holidays and snuggly and warm.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

WTF.... COCOA Goldfish.... EEEEEEwwww!.... What do they taste like?!
Now I'm curious and will probably have to buy some. LOL

Dexter is lookin good in that PJ top! & the cat pic is hilarious.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

He is so adorable! My sister and I used to eat the chocolate teddy grahms with milk like cereal lol


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He looks nice a snuggly.


----------

